# better way wax melter



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone have one of these? If so how do you like it?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I would like to know too!!


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I had one a few years ago, don't remember the model but it was the biggest one they make. If I remember correctly, they advertise that you can uncap directly into it, let the honey warm and drain out, and then melt the wax (probably the next day). I suppose that could work for a smaller number of hives than I was running, but I found I didn't have the time to quit extracting and wait for the honey to drain out. I wound up selling it. It was handy for melting down burr wax and cleaning excluders (could stack a whole bunch of them in it and melt off the wax), but not real efficient for that purpose only.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

How was it on cleaning frames ? Im always bringing in dead hives and junk , so Im looking for an easy way to clean the frames.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it would work fine for that also. If you've seen an ad and pictures, it's basically like a big oven in which you can place any sort of wax to melt down.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the info. I have a kelly coffin melter that I use now. I was thinking of using the better way to melt the cake of wax and slum gum that is usually left after a crop. Is the better way a good quality machine as far as workmanship? They are not to expensive. Thanks for youre input.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I had mine for about 3 years & I did have one of the blowers (fans) go out so I had to take it apart and fix, but other than that the workmanship seemed OK. Like previously said, not real complicated machines, just a heating element and a couple of fans.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I appreciate you input I run about 1000 hives and work alone most of the time, so Im looking for anything that will save me time. I went ahead and ordered one . Thanks for youre input. If you ever decide to bring bees to Florida drop me a line.


----------



## McGuire's (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody know if there are still parts available for these?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have the large model but have never had to replace anything. there is not much to replace. the fan is just a small 110 volt unit. never took the inside tank out but the heating element looks lie an oven heater. Its built of common stock parts.


----------



## McGuire's (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not looked inside yet. I have a large model, it is pretty old. It has a partition down the center and I can only get it to melt on one side. Im not sure that there is even a problem even. I may just need to let it run longer.


----------



## KJN (Jun 25, 2015)

I would be interested to know the time frame from start to finish on cold cappings. We plugged the unit in at 6 am and by 3:30 pm didn't have much more than a dishpan full of liquid that was very little wax. Seems like there ought to be an instruction manual available.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I think a link or picture is missing so I have no idea what wax melter is being discussed. I have one of these and love it:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Wax-Master-Melter/productinfo/241/

It is like a giant coffee percolator that you set frame with old and buggered up wax on. It melts the wax off and sterilizes the frames very well. The wax processing MUST be done either at night, in a building the bees cannot get into, or during the Winter as they can smell the wax being melted down and will mob the wax catch bucket by the 1,000's and drown. 

The Brushy Mountain Master Wax Melter is a bit on the pricey side but if you have a lot of frames to process, it worth every penny.


----------

